# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Makine-bombë në Times Square

## Qyfyre

*Bomba në Times Square, vepër e talebanëve* 
Atentati i dështuar në Times Square në Nju Jork është marrë përsipër nga talebanët pakistanezë. Lajmi është publikuar në një faqe interneti islamike, ku thuhej se bëhej fjalë për një hakmarrje për vrasjen e dy aktivistëve talebanë e paralajmërohej për sulme të tjera në SHBA. Megjithatë, autoritetet amerikane thanë se nuk bëhet fjalë për përfshirje të Al Kaedës. Sheshi i Times Square u evakuua me urgjencë mbrëmjen e së shtunës pas zbulimit të një makine në bordin e së cilës u gjetën eksplozivë.

----------


## Qyfyre

*Atentati në Times Square, arrestohet një i dyshuar*
Autorietet amerikane janë të bindura se atentati i dështuar në Times Square ka qenë një plan i mirëorganizuar terrorist. Policia në Nju Jork ka arritur të vërë në pranga edhe një person, i cili dyshohet të jetë autori i ngjarjes të së shtunës. Sipas saj, bëhet fjalë për Faisal Shazad, një shtetas amerikan me origjinë nga Pakistani. Ai u arrestua në Aeroportin e "Xhon Kenedi" në momentin që do nisej drejt Dubait.

----------


## Qyfyre



----------


## Force-Intruder

Ve bast qe ky majmuni me lart nuk eshte besimtar i ndonje religjoni apo jo?

----------


## derjansi

ne kto amerikant spo e ndjeknin hic traditen

pse si fusin kret kto talebant qe jetojn ne amerik neper kampe perqendrimi sikur paten fut japonezet gjat luftes dyt botrore

shum te but po tregohen. gjynaf.  po ka me u ra menja von.

----------


## niku-nyc

Ishte nje tjeter person qe jetonte endren Amerikane, kishte shtepi, kishte familje, kishte diplome master...dhe ne fund si cdo *viktime* nga feja dhe ideologjija fallso Islamike, tashti do perfundoj ne nje burg federal ku do shofi driten e djellit vetem 1 ore ne dite dhe 23 ore brenda ne te gjith jeten e tij.

E mbani mend ate mitrovicalin, qe mbaet si me shkolle...vej bast kur tja shifni surratin dhe atij apo dikujt tjeter nga keta jevgjit tone qe kemi ketu...e keqja do jet qe vecse se do na prishin imazhin, do na quajn terrorist!



Shko bej jet qeni ne burg tashti pergjithnje per mjekrroshat dhe Talebanet dhe fene qe perdorin per ti shtyr njerzit ne gjera te tila.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Keni degjuar ndonjehere per termin "INSIDE JOB" ?!! 

Ky rasti ne fjale si dhe rastet e me parme jane me plot kuptimin e fjales "INSIDE JOB", ndersa ky tipi agjent i tyre.

Pik se pari duhet te dini ose nese keni lexuar lajmet vec e dini se ky peroson ishte futur ne liten e atyre te cileve u ndalohej fluturimi nga amerika ( NO FLY LIST ) , dhe ne menyre te cuditshme arrin qe te futet ne aeroplan?!!!!!!!

Si u fut ky ne aeroplan per te fluturuar ne Dubai ?!!! Kush e lejoi qe te futet ne aeroplan ?!!! NO FLY LIST !!! E dini cfar dmth no fly list ?!!!
Nqs se emri i juaj gjendet ne kete list, ne momentin qe ti i jep pasaporten policise se aeroportit , per te vertetuar personalitetin tend, te marin dhe te fusin ne biruc e jo te te lejne qe te hysh ne aeroplan!!!!

Underwear bomber na i solli skeneret neper aeroporte, ndersa ky do te na sjelli skeneret neper rruget e amerikes.

Kush fiton dhe kush humben ne kete rast?!!

Fiton pushteti, pasi qe cdo dite ne baze te ketyre incidenteve u merr te drejtat qytetareve, dhe humbin qytetaret si cdo here tjeter.


GV_USA

----------


## niku-nyc

Erdhi dhe Islamofobi i pare dhe si gjithnje me ate llogjik: e ka ber CIA ose Amerika i mer te drejtat njerzve. 

Mbase e ke lexuar ne lajme, jevgu Pakistanez u be suspect dhe u vu ne listen no fly te Henen paradite ne listen ne sistemin ne Washington kurse Emirates nuk i kishte ber update listen e tyre, dicka qe e la te lire te hynte brenda ne avion. Diferenca ishte vetem disa ore e jo disa muaj apo vite. 



Edhe cfare te drejta po mer pushteti nga njerzit, se kapi Talibanin?


Na e shpjego pak cfare te drejta u ka mar shteti Amerikane njerzve te vet nga ky incident?


E cuditshme qe nuk akuzon ose kritikon cfare donte te bente me ate bomben, por si hipokrit gjithnje hidhedh tek llogjika e CIA, inside jobs, shteti mer te drejta...

----------


## niku-nyc

Shifeni ket videon, pse disa kthehen te bejn gjera te tilla pasi edhe ne jeten normal kishin cdo gje qe nje imigrant mund te kerkonte duke jetuar ne Amerike:

http://cnn.com/video/?/video/showbiz...maher.intv.cnn


Flet Bill Maher ne Anderson Cooper 360!

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Erdhi dhe Islamofobi i pare dhe si gjithnje me ate llogjik: e ka ber CIA ose Amerika i mer te drejtat njerzve. 
> 
> Mbase e ke lexuar ne lajme, jevgu Pakistanez u be suspect dhe u vu ne listen no fly te Henen paradite ne listen ne sistemin ne Washington kurse Emirates nuk i kishte ber update listen e tyre, dicka qe e la te lire te hynte brenda ne avion. Diferenca ishte vetem disa ore e jo disa muaj apo vite. 
> 
> 
> 
> Edhe cfare te drejta po mer pushteti nga njerzit, se kapi Talibanin?
> 
> 
> ...


Degjo , qe ti nuk ke logjik fare kete e kemi kuptuar me kohe. 
Pasi na tregohesh imencur ketu, a me tregon ti mua se si u fut ai ne aeroplan kur emri i tij ishte ne "NO FLY LIST" ?!!
Si u fut , ah ?!!


GV_USA

----------


## the admiral

> Ve bast qe ky majmuni me lart nuk eshte besimtar i ndonje religjoni apo jo?


hahaha!!! kush eshte joseph kony? Lord's resistance army e ke degjuar ndonjehere???
organizate terroriste ne uganda.
pjestaret e mbajne vehten se luftetar te Krishterimit.
nderkaohe qe jane te akuzuar nga organizatat nderkombetare per krime nga me makabret.
skllaveria seksuale e grave dhe e femijeve eshte specialiteti i tyre. 
veprimet e tyre (natyrisht vetem sipas mendjes se tyre) jane te bazuara tek Bibla dhe sidomos tek 10 urdheresat.

por jam i bindur se ti dhe shumica derrmuese e fsh nuk i kane degjuar asnjehere...
apo jo?

----------


## Qyfyre

> Keni degjuar ndonjehere per termin "INSIDE JOB" ?!! 
> 
> Ky rasti ne fjale si dhe rastet e me parme jane me plot kuptimin e fjales "INSIDE JOB", ndersa ky tipi agjent i tyre.
> 
> Pik se pari duhet te dini ose nese keni lexuar lajmet vec e dini se ky peroson ishte futur ne liten e atyre te cileve u ndalohej fluturimi nga amerika ( NO FLY LIST ) , dhe ne menyre te cuditshme arrin qe te futet ne aeroplan?!!!!!!!
> 
> Si u fut ky ne aeroplan per te fluturuar ne Dubai ?!!! Kush e lejoi qe te futet ne aeroplan ?!!! NO FLY LIST !!! E dini cfar dmth no fly list ?!!!
> Nqs se emri i juaj gjendet ne kete list, ne momentin qe ti i jep pasaporten policise se aeroportit , per te vertetuar personalitetin tend, te marin dhe te fusin ne biruc e jo te te lejne qe te hysh ne aeroplan!!!!
> 
> ...


Ka shpjegim shume te thjeshte. Nese lexon artikujt e shumte per te me synim per te kuptuar se si u fut ne aeroplan, atehere do e gjesh. Se u ndryshuan dhe rregullat e asaj listes se fluturimeve prej ketij rasti. Por nese i lexon me synim per te shpikur "Inside Job", atehere eshte pune tjeter.

Sa per te drejtat e qytetareve, as shume kane humbur ne Amerike, sa amerikanet po shkojne ne Pakistan, po bejne shkolle, po marrin mastera atje dhe po blejne shtepi e po jetojne te lumtur.

----------


## niku-nyc

"Si u fut , ah ?!!"


Po ta kam tregu mer, lexoje...Emri i tij u be suspect te Henen gjate mesdites, pasi u gjeten me shume informacione nga telefonatat dhe nga cfare kishte len mbrapa ne makine. Emirates nuk i kishte ber update ne kohe, plus ai u kap sepse nje oficer lexoj manifestin dhe pa emrin e tij ne list. Plus FBI gjate ores 11 ne dark kur ai ishte ne JFK, FBI ishte jasht apartamentit te tij per te hyr per ta arrestuar.

Ne qoftese emri i tij nuk do ishte futur ne list te Henen gjate dites, oficeri nuk do ta gjente emrin e tij dhe shoku Talibane do shkonte drejt ne Dubaj.

Llogjika eshte tamam sic e thojn te gjith kurse ti je i vetmi qe na del e na mundoesh te na tregosh nje histori tjeter, kush i bie qe nuk ka llogjik? Po Umar Farouk AbdulMutallab si hypi ne avion ne Amsterdam dhe kaloj linjen? Ah po sigurisht e ka ber CIA, qe tu mari njerzve te vet te drejtat e tyre, sic na e the ti me llogjiken konspiracione.


Po nejse, faktet dhe historia se si ndodhi tregojn realitetin. Ju Islamofobet vazhdoni ti bini murit me koke, me llogjiken e injorantve. 
Shko gjej ndonje tjeter konspiracion si 9/11 ne internet dhe hajde na thuj qe e ka ber CIA ket her. Nuk beni asgje tjeter, vecse rrini ne internet dhe mahniteni me konspiracione qe skan te bejn fare me fakte por vetem i adhuroni prej arsye fetare.



_Kam shume deshire te na komentosh njeher nga ajo video qe kam ven, si mendon ti shoku Islamofobe? 
(Ke ndergjegje te na komentosh me cfare ka then?)

Apo mos eshte agjent i CIA's dhe ai?_

----------


## the admiral

@ gostivari_usa. jo çdo krim qe bejne muslimanet ne emer te fese eshte "inside job".
ke sa te duash injorante qe ne emer te fese te vrasin pa ju dridhur dora...
ka njerez te shkolluar qe merren vetem me indoktrinimin e ketyre injoranteve. i fusin ne koke çfare duan ata...

do shkoje ti ne te gjithe vendet muslimane??? (pa llogaritur aty ku ka lufte).
mua nuk do ma mbante......

----------


## Qyfyre

Ne fakt ky ishte i shkolluar dhe vete. Po sikur kishte pas probleme financiare kohet e fundit.

----------


## the admiral

aha! nuk jam informuar per kete person ne fakt.
sdq. mendoj se nje person qe kerkon te veje nje bombe me qellim qe te beje sa me shume viktima, ka diçka qe nuk shkon.
mund ta kuptoj nese ben diçka te tille dikush neper ato vendet ku ka lufte.
njerez qe i kane vrare te gjthe familjen, por nuk e konceptoj nje person qe e ben nje gje te tille neper vendet perendimor...

megjithate rastet e sulmeve terroriste ne perendim jane shume te rralla...
nese dikush deshiron te hidhet ne ere, nuk i kushto asgje te shkoje ne nje stacion treni apo metroje dhe ta beje ate. nuk ka fare kontroll. aspak.
ja pra qe nuk po e ben kush nje gje te tille...

----------


## Qyfyre

> megjithate rastet e sulmeve terroriste ne perendim jane shume te rralla...
> nese dikush deshiron te hidhet ne ere, nuk i kushto asgje te shkoje ne nje stacion treni apo metroje dhe ta beje ate. nuk ka fare kontroll. aspak.
> ja pra qe nuk po e ben kush nje gje te tille...


Kontroll ka plot. Biles ketu ne New York edhe me shume se kudo tjeter, por eshte e vertet qe nese dikush do me verte te hedhe ne ere veten e te vrase njerez, e ben kur te doje. Ketu ne New York sikur ne nje cep rruge ta bej, vret plot, se rruget plot mezi ecin njerezit.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> "Si u fut , ah ?!!"
> 
> 
> Po ta kam tregu mer, lexoje...Emri i tij u be suspect te Henen gjate mesdites, pasi u gjeten me shume informacione nga telefonatat dhe nga cfare kishte len mbrapa ne makine. Emirates nuk i kishte ber update ne kohe, plus ai u kap sepse nje oficer lexoj manifestin dhe pa emrin e tij ne list. Plus FBI gjate ores 11 ne dark kur ai ishte ne JFK, FBI ishte jasht apartamentit te tij per te hyr per ta arrestuar.
> 
> Ne qoftese emri i tij nuk do ishte futur ne list te Henen gjate dites, oficeri nuk do ta gjente emrin e tij dhe shoku Talibane do shkonte drejt ne Dubaj.
> 
> Llogjika eshte tamam sic e thojn te gjith kurse ti je i vetmi qe na del e na mundoesh te na tregosh nje histori tjeter, kush i bie qe nuk ka llogjik? Po Umar Farouk AbdulMutallab si hypi ne avion ne Amsterdam dhe kaloj linjen? Ah po sigurisht e ka ber CIA, qe tu mari njerzve te vet te drejtat e tyre, sic na e the ti me llogjiken konspiracione.
> 
> ...


Degjo, atij qe Zoti i verbon syte, une nuk kam fuqi qe tia hapi syte. Sa i perket Abdullamutallabit, shko lexo online deshmite e dy pasagjereve te atij aeroplani. Kurt Haskel dhe gruas te tij, dhe pastaj folim une e ti.


GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> @ gostivari_usa. jo çdo krim qe bejne muslimanet ne emer te fese eshte "inside job".
> ke sa te duash injorante qe ne emer te fese te vrasin pa ju dridhur dora...
> ka njerez te shkolluar qe merren vetem me indoktrinimin e ketyre injoranteve. i fusin ne koke çfare duan ata...
> 
> do shkoje ti ne te gjithe vendet muslimane??? (pa llogaritur aty ku ka lufte).
> mua nuk do ma mbante......


@the admiral. 
Pik se pari mungojne deshmite qe ky krim tu mveshet muslimaneve. Nuk ka deshmi te mjaftueshme se muslimanet kane be kete krim.
Se dyti e vertete se ka shum injoranta,por  personi ne fjale te cilit i mveshin kete krim nuk eshte injorant, perndryshe e pershkruanin si te shkolluar. 


Por sidoqoefte secili ka mendimet e veta. 
Personalisht besoj se mbas ketyre sulmeve qendron elita e zeze nderkombetare qe ka vetem nje qellim , roberimin tone!!!


GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Gostivar,
> 
> Me te vertet po e quan edhe kete inside-job?! 
> 
> C'monnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Te gjitha rastet e me parme jane te vertetuara se kane qene inside job, pse mendon ti se ky rast ben perjashtim?!!

GV_USA

----------

